# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Social Group Question

## Barbara Shultz

Scott, is there any way you can make all my 'deleted messages' completely go away?  The only way I can make the "Table of Contents" discussions stay near the top, is to post a 'bump' message every week.  Then, I go in, and delete the old bump posts, but there's still the message that a message has been deleted, which pretty much clutters up the place!  I know you don't want to be doing that all the time, but, if it's possible, I'd appreciate it if you could go in there (*Here*, *Here*, and *Here*), and get rid of those deleted messages.  If it's something that's possible for you to do, I could just message you every few months, and request it!

Thanks for whatever you can do to help, and for overseeing such a great site for us all!

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Scott, I sent you a PM.... but I'll post here, too.  Sorry if my request was unclear.... I didn't want the Table of Contents discussions to be deleted, I just wanted my messages within the table of contents that say "message deleted" deleted.... hopefully, your deletion of the entire discussions can be reversed!

Barb

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Scott, I found them, got everything back to normal!  Ya gotta leave the last bump post, or the discussion goes back in time!  Thanks again!

----------

